# Iphone in Dubai Questions



## MetalMeo (Sep 7, 2010)

I have unlocked and jailbreak my Iphone 4. When I arrive in Dubai, what is my option for service provider? 

Correct me if I'm wrong... I can not sign up for service until I have my residence visa? Is that correct?

Do they sell those prepaid sim card at the airport?

Can i get Wifi at most public place in dubai? 

Thanks for the all help .....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

MetalMeo said:


> I have unlocked and jailbreak my Iphone 4. When I arrive in Dubai, what is my option for service provider?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong... I can not sign up for service until I have my residence visa? Is that correct? Correct, to sign up for post pay you must be resident.
> 
> ...


There are pre-pay options available certainly with Etisalat (not sure about Du), and as far as post pay, they may insist on a phone bought from them.

Hope this helps


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> There are pre-pay options available certainly with Etisalat (not sure about Du), and as far as post pay, they may insist on a phone bought from them.
> 
> Hope this helps


Du also offer pre-paid service, though the network coverage is not really that great. Etisalat is probably better in terms of network coverage but their call charges are higher - they bill by the minute whereas Du bills by the second. Du also offers cheaper internet charges. Both service providers offer sim cards for visitors. These sim cards are valid for 90 days (I think!) but their validity can be extended once you have your resident's visa.

Du offers free wi-fi in certain places like Starbucks, etc. Never actually come across anything free from Etisalat so I guess they would charge for wi-fi wherever this service is available. I'm not sure about Iphone 4 but if there is the option for you to select your service provider for Internet services, disable Etisalat (which would be the default if you have an Etisalat sim card). Otherwise it will drink up your credit like water. Read one email and your AED 100 would be gone...found this out the hard way!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

MetalMeo said:


> I have unlocked and jailbreak my Iphone 4. When I arrive in Dubai, what is my option for service provider?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong... I can not sign up for service until I have my residence visa? Is that correct?
> 
> ...



Prepay sim - get Wasel by Etisalat as it's got much better reception than DU.

Not sure about Wi Fi, but if you get the internet package (145 AED per month which comes out of your credit automatically) then you get 1 gig usage which does the job fine.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

I unlocked my iPhone 3G and use it on Etisalat, I set up the APN manually and use one of their Mobile Broadband packages as it is cheaper than the iPhone packages.


----------



## MetalMeo (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the respond.

In term of post pay, does anyone know if i can get service with either Du or Etisalat without purchasing the phone itself since I already have it. 

Does wifi come standard with all the coffee shop in dubai? I also have an Ipad with wifi only and no 3g. Without wifi, i guess my ipad will be pretty useless in dubai.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

MetalMeo said:


> Thanks for the respond.
> 
> In term of post pay, does anyone know if i can get service with either Du or Etisalat without purchasing the phone itself since I already have it.
> 
> Does wifi come standard with all the coffee shop in dubai? I also have an Ipad with wifi only and no 3g. Without wifi, i guess my ipad will be pretty useless in dubai.


Yes you can buy the sim cards on their own. I think Etisalat and Du Both do Micro SIMs for iPhone 4s also.

If you have an internet package for your iPhone 4 look up 'MyWi' in the Cydia store. It turns your iPhone into a Wifi access point that your iPad can connect to.


----------



## hadiesper (Sep 8, 2010)

MetalMeo said:


> I have unlocked and jailbreak my Iphone 4. When I arrive in Dubai, what is my option for service provider?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong... I can not sign up for service until I have my residence visa? Is that correct?
> 
> ...


3G coverage is pretty good here, I wouldn't recommend registering with any public wifi service.


----------



## hadiesper (Sep 8, 2010)

M123 said:


> Prepay sim - get Wasel by Etisalat as it's got much better reception than DU.
> 
> Not sure about Wi Fi, but if you get the internet package (145 AED per month which comes out of your credit automatically) then you get 1 gig usage which does the job fine.


I think they made it cheaper now, its possibly down to 125.


----------



## MetalMeo (Sep 7, 2010)

HamishUK said:


> I unlocked my iPhone 3G and use it on Etisalat, I set up the APN manually and use one of their Mobile Broadband packages as it is cheaper than the iPhone packages.


can i get a prepaid Mobile Broadband package also? When i get one of those prepaid sim at the airport, is it or mins only or there is option for date plan also? MyWi working great  thanks


----------



## mike423 (Aug 14, 2010)

Shall i jailbreak my iphone 4?? I bought it from a shop in sahara mall sharjah...


----------



## Markelchella (Sep 10, 2011)

Tons of people don't take advantage of the opportunity to get a free Apple iPhone 4 just for testing it and filling out a small survey. Whether they are skeptical of this kind of promotion or they just don't know it exists, they are missing out on all the free toys that are being given away daily by big companies all over the world. Bummer, right?


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Markelchella said:


> Tons of people don't take advantage of the opportunity to get a free Apple iPhone 4 just for testing it and filling out a small survey. Whether they are skeptical of this kind of promotion or they just don't know it exists, they are missing out on all the free toys that are being given away daily by big companies all over the world. Bummer, right?


Free iphone? When and where? I wish to have one..


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

MetalMeo said:


> can i get a prepaid Mobile Broadband package also? When i get one of those prepaid sim at the airport, is it or mins only or there is option for date plan also? MyWi working great  thanks


FYI, MyWi isn't needed as etisalat don't block the personal hotspot feature on the iPhone like most other international carriers do (needing a tethering plan...)


----------

